# 2014 Cruze 1.4T Stalling



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained*


*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


*
Burning oil smell solved*


*Heat Is Causing A Bad Oil Smell?*


*2013 Cruze oil smell from heater*


*Bad a/c smell*


*How-To: Replace Turbo Oil Feed Line

* 




[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
[h=1]Cruze Battery Upgrade Options[/h]
[h=1]HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit[/h]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to replace the ignition relay found in the underhood fuse box. It's cheap, and at least one member found a problem with his.


----------



## Jeremiaha93 (Jan 22, 2019)

Update: on my way to get a new relay and the service power steering message came on simultaneously with losing engine power for about 5 seconds. Everything else stayed on. Turned into a parking lot and after a few seconds it worked as normal. Second time I got a service stabilitrak message and the doors unlocked and locked again but no power loss. I’m thoroughly confused.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like the car has some kind of power issue. Usually it's battery or battery ground cable, but you say you've changed both.

There's a YouTube video around claiming the underhood fusebox is "common", but I don't think we've seen a lot of that here.


----------



## Cisco559 (Jan 23, 2021)

Did you ever find out what it was??
D


Jeremiaha93 said:


> Update: on my way to get a new relay and the service power steering message came on simultaneously with losing engine power for about 5 seconds. Everything else stayed on. Turned into a parking lot and after a few seconds it worked as normal. Second time I got a service stabilitrak message and the doors unlocked and locked again but no power loss. I’m thoroughly confused.


----------



## Cisco559 (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m about to replace intake manifold because orange check valve is missing and car stalls on startup so I’m hoping it’s just that. I do get the service stabilitrak light on and computer cuts off power when driving. Has common oil leaks from failed pcv. Will a really bad intake manifold cause it to stall on start up like it hesitates and then stalls?? Thanks you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cisco559 said:


> I’m about to replace intake manifold because orange check valve is missing and car stalls on startup so I’m hoping it’s just that. I do get the service stabilitrak light on and computer cuts off power when driving. Has common oil leaks from failed pcv. Will a really bad intake manifold cause it to stall on start up like it hesitates and then stalls?? Thanks you


You should really read/ watch this:

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------



## Cisco559 (Jan 23, 2021)

replaced intake manifold today because of missing check valve and still same issue. Valve cover was replaced last year because of failed pvc diagram. So now now both valve and intake manifold are new. With no hissing from valve cover just to make sure. So don’t know where to start now. Stabilitrak and traction control came on after start up earlier with new parts. It’s sluggish on start up and then it calms down and idles just fine as soon as I put in reverse and drive off that’s when acceleration is sluggish and won’t even pick up speed. I’m thinking maybe a simple sensor gone bad or throttle body since pvc system is out of the question now. 


Blasirl said:


> You should really read/ watch this:
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------

